# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Nalijepnice sa imenima djece u autu

## banklorraina

Da li netko slučajno zna gdje se mogu nabaviti nalijepnice na kojima pišu imena djece koja se nalaze u autu. Vidjela sam zgodne nalijepnice na njemačkim vozilima, ima li ih možda kod nas :?

----------


## Amalthea

Ne znam, ali meni nekako ne bi bilo baš po volji da SVI znaju kako mi se zove dijete.

Pogotovo zato jer je Mali Jarčić takav da ide sa svakim tko ga zovne, druželjubiv je i naivan... strah me, što ćeš.  :/

----------


## jenny

ima ih kod nas,ali ne znam gdje to mozes nabaviti.

----------


## Lu

> Ne znam, ali meni nekako ne bi bilo baš po volji da SVI znaju kako mi se zove dijete.
> 
> Pogotovo zato jer je Mali Jarčić takav da ide sa svakim tko ga zovne, druželjubiv je i naivan... strah me, što ćeš.  :/


i meni je ovo prvo palo na pamet kad sam vidjela te naljepnice  :/

----------


## Eci

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam, ali meni nekako ne bi bilo baš po volji da SVI znaju kako mi se zove dijete.
> 
> Pogotovo zato jer je Mali Jarčić takav da ide sa svakim tko ga zovne, druželjubiv je i naivan... strah me, što ćeš.  :/
> 
> 
> i meni je ovo prvo palo na pamet kad sam vidjela te naljepnice  :/


I meni. :/ 
Bilo ih je uvijek na zimskom velesajmu. Naprave ti šta hočeš sa slikom dijeteta - kalendar, naljepnicu...

----------


## banklorraina

cure, sorry, ako ćemo tako razmišljati. neki puta kada hvatam maloga, dok mi trči ispred kolica na kilometar, isto vičem njegovo ime, pa po tome ispada da ga cijeli svijet pozna. mislila sam kako možda ove nalijepnice bolje djeluju na vozače, jer udahnjuju malo više života u njih, odn. daju predodžbu da su zaista djeca u autu. na mene kao vozača djeluju svi tipovi nalijepnica "beba u autu", pa sam više opreznija u vožnji, vjerojatnije i na druge, ali....

----------


## Mima

Napišite lažno ime   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## banklorraina

a glede imena klinaca: pa i mi mame smo "tašte" na svoje kindere i dosta je da nam se netko nasmiješi i kaže: "Joj što su vam djeca lijepa, a kako se zovu?"  :Razz:

----------


## Riana

mi imamo naljepnicu u pripremi s imenom klinke.
sam čekamo da stigne autić

----------


## Poslid

Meni su jako slatke one naljepnice "princ u autu" ili "princeza u autu"

Ja isto ne bih baš stavljala imena.

----------


## nely

Mi isto već neko vrijeme planiramo na aute staviti naljepnice da je beba s nama..samo nikako naići na neku interesantnu!Gdje da ih nabavim?Odakle vama vaše?Imala sam neku koji sam dobila još u bolnici,ali nemam pojma gdje je završila.

----------


## Ivanna

Mi imamo onu Niveinu, ali ja bi baš neku drugu. Sva je izblijedila, ogulila se, a i dojadila mi je. (koji glup razlog   :Rolling Eyes:  )
Ima možda Roda takve naljepnice?

----------


## cekana

Mi u Njemačkoj naručili   :Raspa:

----------


## Ivanna

> Mi u Njemačkoj naručili


To su neke posebne? Sviraju, pjevaju.....?  :Grin:  

Da kažem mužu da ću naručit naljepnicu za auto u Njemačkoj proglasio bi me ludom, al ovaj put zaozbiljno, crno na bijelo!   :Laughing:

----------


## Poslid

Imala je Roda naljepnice, ali mislim da ih trenutno nema. Možete pitati na tel.

----------


## kajsa

mislim da Roda ima naljepnice ''Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke'' 
mislim da je to natpis, i crtež bebe u AS
četvrtastog oblika. Imam ju negdje doma a nikako da operem auto pa da naljepimo

----------


## dolphins

Časopis Moje sunce ima prekrasnu nalješnicu beba u autu sa sslikom bebe i suncem, baš je vesela i drugačija od drugih. Dobili smo ju subotu na sajmu  :Wink:

----------


## banklorraina

ja sam jutros poštom dobila ono što sam tražila i jedva čekam da je nalijepim, samo moram odlučiti gdje.

----------


## banklorraina

> Mi isto već neko vrijeme planiramo na aute staviti naljepnice da je beba s nama..samo nikako naići na neku interesantnu!Gdje da ih nabavim?Odakle vama vaše?Imala sam neku koji sam dobila još u bolnici,ali nemam pojma gdje je završila.


Ljetos sam tražila papuče za maloga u Cicibanu i mali je bio kenjkav pa nam je prodavačica dala njihovu nalijepnicu  za auto, koju smo naravno zaboravili u dućanu. Mi smo dobili u Niveinom ruksaku njihovu nalijepnicu i onu (kršitelj koda)ovu u paketu Sretna beba, ali su mi tako nemaštovite, a i svi auti imaju istu nalijepnicu, pa smo se na kraju odlučili za chiccovu nalijepnicu koju smo dobili s autosjedalicom. I ja bi neku drugačiju i interesantniju, zato sam i otvorila ovu temu.

----------


## cokolina

moze li netko reci da li su te naljepnice OBAVEZNE na autima?
naime, pazi ovo, (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica na tecaju za porod nam je rekla kako je ona obavezna na autima :shock:?... naravno pri tome je drzala **** naljepnicu u ruci....

----------


## leonisa

> Mi imamo onu Niveinu, ali ja bi baš neku drugu. Sva je izblijedila, ogulila se, a i dojadila mi je. (koji glup razlog   )
> Ima možda Roda takve naljepnice?


ima
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/tekstovi/DUA_naljepnica.jpg

----------


## banklorraina

> moze li netko reci da li su te naljepnice OBAVEZNE na autima?
> naime, pazi ovo, (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica na tecaju za porod nam je rekla kako je ona obavezna na autima :shock:?... naravno pri tome je drzala **** naljepnicu u ruci....


neznam da li je obavezna, ali nekako se osjećam mirnije kada ju imam nalijepljenu na autu, jer puno putujemo, a i ja sam opreznija u vožnji, kada na autu ispred sebe vidim nalijepnicu "beba u autu", iako ima svakakvih vozača na ovom svijetu. Ja uvijek kažem da "znam koja budala je za ovim volanom, a ne znam koja je za onim volanom".

----------


## cekana

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi u Njemačkoj naručili  
> 
> 
> To su neke posebne? Sviraju, pjevaju.....?  
> 
> Da kažem mužu da ću naručit naljepnicu za auto u Njemačkoj proglasio bi me ludom, al ovaj put zaozbiljno, crno na bijelo!


Poslikat ću ih da vidite   :Grin:  sviraju, pjevaju i igraju se  :D To je nam bio poklon od šogice, ja izabrala sličice, onda sam joj samo dojavila imena kako se koje dijte rodilo

----------


## Lu

ja imam rodinu koja mi je super jer osim sto oznacava da je u autu dijete naglasava i koliko je vazno da je dijete uvijek vezano.

----------


## cekana

Evo naših  :Joggler:   :Sing:  

(jedino se malo Lukina sličica ogulila, ali to je zbog lošeg postavljanja, još nismo skužili sistem, pa je s deterdžentom skliznuo dio)

----------


## makita

AAAAAAA, bašššš su ono što mi je lipo

----------


## banklorraina

baš su "oriđiđi"!

----------


## Lu

ajme super su mi te za staklo. vec sam jednom nesto vrlo slicno vidjela i super su mi.

----------


## ja_mama

> moze li netko reci da li su te naljepnice OBAVEZNE na autima?
> naime, pazi ovo, (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica na tecaju za porod nam je rekla kako je ona obavezna na autima :shock:?... naravno pri tome je drzala **** naljepnicu u ruci....


kolko sam nacula 
obvezne su
zanm da nemozes preko granice bez nje


a sto se tice naljepnica sa slikom i imenom ima ih na krizanju marticeve i heinzlove(il kak se vec pise)
mislim da su 2 kom 50 kn(2 kom minimalno)

----------


## Honey

(kršitelj koda)ove sigurno nisu obavezne   :Rolling Eyes:  
Znam da moramo imati HR naljepnice, a ovo za bebu u autu prvi put čujem  :?

----------


## cokolina

ma ne, nisam mislila na (kršitelj koda)ove, nego bilo koje koje oznacavaju dijete u autu.
ali ne, nisu obavezne nikakve, saznala sam.

----------


## Honey

> ma ne, nisam mislila na (kršitelj koda)ove


Ma znam, samo sam se osvrnula na njihovu predstavnicu i njene prozirne propagandne štosove  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

> Ivanna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi imamo onu Niveinu, ali ja bi baš neku drugu. Sva je izblijedila, ogulila se, a i dojadila mi je. (koji glup razlog   )
> Ima možda Roda takve naljepnice?
> 
> 
> ima
> http://www.roda.hr/_upload/tekstovi/DUA_naljepnica.jpg


A znaš možda jel ih imaju u prodaji? Mislim da ih nije bilo neko vrijeme.
Ma dobro, vidjet ću. Sljedeći tjedan sam u Zg-u pa ionako planiram navratit do gnijezda pogledat majčice.

ajme, *cekana*, super suuu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Romina

cekana brat i traži naš takve naljepnice....gdje ih može nabavit?

----------


## leonisa

Ivanna one se ne prodaju.  :Smile: 
trazi u RG pa ako ih ima nema razloga da ih ne dobijes  :Smile:

----------


## Teta81

pokazala bi vam kako izgleda nasa naljepnica, ali neznam kako...

[/img]

----------


## Nika

Koliko znam na žalost nema naljepnica u gnijezdu. Mala je nestašica  :Smile:

----------


## abonjeko

Ljudi moji dragi...svi centri koji se bave izradom oglasa, plakata, naljepnica...općenito gotovo sve tiskare mogu uzraditi naljepnice samo po vašoj želji!!!!  :Love:

----------

